# I got banned



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi all well i now join all the others who got banned from MO ,he really has control issues







I figured i let you all know i made a attempt to post about Chicos photo contest well apparently that is a big no no over there i never in my life saw such a strange website ! -_- So add me to the list ! ~ Denise


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh geez, oh well at least you arent missing anything 'nice' over there.


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

at least you are in good company over here, and we will ALL vote for your adorable Chico!!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I swear there butts are magnets for sticks! sheesh


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

LOL when you are banned can u still read them!? or they banned ur IP!? cause u can always create a new name 

im still not banned but i just read


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kaley_@Dec 7 2004, 01:23 PM
> *LOL when you are banned can u still read them!? or they banned ur IP!? cause u can always create a new name
> 
> im still not banned but i just read
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20949*


[/QUOTE]


I don't think you can get on at all unless you go in from another computer...I think it is your whole IP. Am I wrong?


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Dec 7 2004, 01:42 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think you can get on at all unless you go in from another computer...I think it is your whole IP. Am I wrong?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20956
[/B][/QUOTE]
NO you are ight i cant even get into the board what a FREAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

when i was banned i could view the web site only once then I wrote another HATE email letter.. and refreshed the page... and could nooo longer view it!
lol... JOIN THE BANNED CLUB


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I was banned too, however, after deleting the cookies off my comp, I was able to get back on although I haven't posted over there in ages.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltesemom01_@Dec 7 2004, 04:13 PM
> *Oh, well, MO's has lost another assest.  I will make sure I vote for Chico again today.
> Doesn't MO realise yet that it is people like us, you and I,
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
he really has mental problems


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, if you read the user agreement on Maltese Only it is pretty clear that posting other websites is not permitted. What did you expect would happen if you solicted votes for your Maltese for another site?
Just enjoy this forum and get on with things! LOL


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vita_@Dec 7 2004, 09:47 PM
> *Well, if you read the user agreement on Maltese Only it is pretty clear that posting other websites is not permitted. What did you expect would happen if you solicted votes for your Maltese for another site?
> Just enjoy this forum and get on with things! LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21159*


[/QUOTE]
Vita, i know you are a big poster over a MO the man has mental problems period . i believe you are a very long time poster over there why did you decide to come here? Keep it nice , i can read between the lines ,or just stay at MO







~ Denise


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

There are no lines to read between.
I post on other forums that interest me on various subjects, including Maltese.
I have been posting on MO for over 5 years and have learned a lot and contributed a lot. My posting here on this site has the same intentions.
Thanks for the warm welcome, Denise.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

.....i wish joe could ban people too. i know who i would ban.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vita_@Dec 7 2004, 10:05 PM
> *There are no lines to read between.
> I post on other forums that interest me on various subjects, including Maltese.
> I have been posting on MO for over 5 years and have learned a lot and contributed a lot. My posting here on this site has the same intentions.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
who do u think your fooling? You also reply at mo with scarcasim .""well, if you look at your users agreement'' blah blah blah enough said


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 7 2004, 10:07 PM
> *.....i wish joe could ban people too.  i know who i would ban.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21175*


[/QUOTE]
me too


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Vita, the only time you post here is to defend MO.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 7 2004, 10:07 PM
> *.....i wish joe could ban people too.  i know who i would ban.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21175*


[/QUOTE]
ouch


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

I have posted 99 times here, dr cathy...they are not 99 posts about MO.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Ok...you asked for it...


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

It's me again...Jay.

I just had to say thanks to those of you who love my dictatorship and all of the crap I stand for. If you love my crap, you come to my site and read the posts and contribute to the well-being and success of my site.

Let me clarify...

I like to brainwash people into thinking that I am great and that nothing I do is wrong.

Please, come to MO so I can ream you and bring anger, frustration, and so I may control your life. I love each and every one of you that let me kick you off, ban you, and you keep coming back for a bigger ream job.

Happy Holidays...

Love always my followers...

Jay


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Elegant--I knew you were going to do that!!!! 
I'm bout to bust out with a "you so ugly" joke. hahaha Not intended FOR Elegant, of course...just for anyone ugly...like dude in that picture









*You so ugly, you should sink your face in dough and make monster cookies! *








PUAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA

Everyone I showed this to thought it was the lamest joke, but I can't stop laughing at it!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

no fighting please


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

How cares about them! Your so much better off here!!







That other site is really strange since you can't say and/or post anything! I've heard only negative things about them; so glad I found this place first! 
If everyone aren't allowed to post about almost everything then how can they have any members? Maybe they are all their "imaginary" members that only exsist to them!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Mee, I love the pink outfit Jongee is wearing in your avatar!

Now, the bigger issue, finding a peaceful resolution to conflict. Some insightful quotes...

Make love, not war...

Can't we all just get along...

If you can't beat'em, join'em...

Where's the beef?

Umm...help me out here...









~Elegant


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Dec 7 2004, 11:46 PM
> *Maybe they are all made up members
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
That's twisted.

Snoopychan--I can't believe you posted about 90 entries and you dont have your snoopy yet. LOL I predict you'll be in the top 5 of top posters very soon! LOL.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Dec 7 2004, 11:47 PM
> *Make love, not war...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21213*


[/QUOTE]

We can't all be making love with each other now...Someone's bound to get STD's! HAHAHAHAA Someone STOP me! I'm so lame!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant+Dec 8 2004, 12:47 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i like, 

maltese lovers should be in peace

i just made that up


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

remember..., i'm the "token lurker" j/k or just the lurker... :lol: 
I know, I know, but I have been edumakating myself more about maltese too as well as enjoying the company here  

I might be getting a snoopy a little sooner than expected







I spoke with a potential breeder today...


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Dec 8 2004, 12:55 AM
> *I might be getting a snoopy a little sooner than expected
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

ooooo thats good !~

do u want a boy or girl ???










and did u think of a name yet???


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Buttercloud--you are too funny!! :lol: 

Okay, lets not disagree too much here...









how about:
Peace, Love







& Maltese!!







okay, thats a little cheesy!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Mee--you can put a freakin trash bag on Jong-ee and she'd still be too cute!









Snoopychan--I'm so happy for you! TEEEHEEEEE


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh my! your right Buttercloud!! 91 posts!  maybe Joe should change my level to "imaginary" Mlatese guru or "pre-" Maltese Guru!
Thanks everyone though for letting me post alot about nothing!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I wonder if Joe realizes how GOOFY we act sometimes.
















Snoopychan--PRE...not Imaginary! LOL I, also, would like to thank everyone for letting me post a bunch of nonsense!

Hey Mee and Snoopychan--Wouldn't it be cool if on this thread, all of page 3 is about us talking about abunch of nothing?!?!?!?!? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA jkjkjkjk


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 8 2004, 01:16 AM
> *I wonder if Joe realizes how GOOFY we act sometimes.
> 
> 
> ...


i think Joe knows already..hahaha



> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 8 2004, 01:16 AM
> *Hey Mee and Snoopychan--Wouldn't it be cool if on this thread, all of page 3 is about us talking about abunch of nothing?!?!?!?!? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA jkjkjkjk
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21226*


[/QUOTE]

wanna start doing it right now??

hahah,,

maybe 3 pages full of just laughing..just hahahha or mooohahahah or puhahahha or teeeheeee would easily fill up all the pages


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

HAHHAH...Can I say "hello! I'm like 4 yrs old!" MOOHAHHA MOOHAHAHAMOOHAHAH

My bf asked me if we're highjacking this thread. TEEHEE

We're only highjacking this PAGE...We RULE page 3! PUAHAHAHAH

ok...i got the haha's and Moohaha's and Teehee and Puahaha...I didn't forget anything did i?


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 8 2004, 01:25 AM
> *HAHHAH...Can I say "hello!  I'm like 4 yrs old!" MOOHAHHA MOOHAHAHAMOOHAHAH
> 
> My bf asked me if we're highjacking this thread. TEEHEE
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i think everybody who comes in SM tomorrow morning, and looks at page 3 will start hating us coz we're abusing this thread..

now ppl would want us to be banned coz of our nonsense-ness..

i have another laugh...kya~ kya ~ kya ~ or hu hu hu hu hu hu hu hu hu


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Dec 8 2004, 12:32 AM
> *i think everybody who comes in SM tomorrow morning, and looks at page 3 will start hating us coz we're abusing this thread..
> 
> now ppl would want us to be banned coz of our nonsense-ness..
> ...


[/QUOTE]
KYA? what the?






















and HU HU HU??? You freakin monkey! Who laughs like that? Is that how Koreans laugh?









I got one...WAKKA WAKKA WAKKA!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 8 2004, 01:35 AM
> *KYA?  what the?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

hahahahaha!!!
i cant stop laughing !!!!!

since u mentioned it, it does sound ilke a monkey !!!!!
its like the chatting version for laughing in korea...hu hu hu hu hu hu hu..its kinda pervertish at the same time...

also theres another one... ku ku ku ku ku ku ku ku
:new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

u guys are hilrarious we dont hate u!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Dec 8 2004, 12:17 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]




> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 8 2004, 12:29 AM
> *Elegant--I knew you were going to do that!!!!
> I'm bout to bust out with a "you so ugly" joke.  hahaha Not intended FOR Elegant, of course...just for anyone ugly...like dude in that picture
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]




> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Dec 8 2004, 12:54 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can't all be making love with each other now...Someone's bound to get STD's! HAHAHAHAA Someone STOP me! I'm so lame!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21215
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ya'll are TOO much!!!!

That picture makes me laugh every time!!! Elegant you are really funny!!! *Buttercup* is just a dork....the things you come up with!!!!!
Although I WILL have to share the ugly joke....even though it is stupid...my son will love it!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Tlunn--My bf tells me I'm a dork all the time!







And your son is totally COOL!  

DMZ dogs-sometimes I type kekekeke :/

LadyMontava-- Yes Yes! Please don't hate. Just appreciate. Being a dork isn't easy.

Mee--Man! We DONT rule page 3. WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY!







We thought Joe banned us or something because we couldnt post anything anymore last night!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i know !!!!!!

LadyMontava, DMZ, and tlunn used up the rest of the space of PAGE 3 !!!!
























and i couldnt post any replies in the morning either

i thought i was really banned from Joe

WAKKA WAKKA WAKKA WAKKA


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sorry to invade your space..i was hopeing to rule pg 4 by myself until i saw my post made it to page 3


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 8 2004, 01:02 PM
> *sorry to invade your space..i was hopeing to rule pg 4 by myself until i saw my post made it to page 3
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

haha. It's hard work! We couldn't even do it! It's alot harder to fill a page with nonsense than you think.







And you wanted to do it all by yourself? You think you're superwoman or something? LOL


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yes i am super woman







at least thats what the hubby says


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 8 2004, 02:15 PM
> *yes i am super woman
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

hahahhaa

next time you should join me and butterclouds nonsense and fill up pages !~









LadyMontava=== do u know any funny laughing sounds??


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

umm how about teeheeheehee snort snort


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 8 2004, 02:22 PM
> *snort snort
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

hahhahaaha

i love the SNORT SNORT !!!!

hahahaahahah

ur so hilarious !!!!!

*snort snort*


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Dec 8 2004, 01:58 PM
> *i know !!!!!!
> 
> LadyMontava, DMZ, and tlunn used up the rest of the space of PAGE 3 !!!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


HMMMMM....wondering if I quoted enough posts and added enough pictures if I could take up one WHOLE page to myself!!!?????







(Where is THAT devil smilie????)

PS? WhereDO you all get the smilies you cut and paste into here?????


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

sorry to cut into the giggle festival (please feel free to resume following this post) but i need to vent too.
i have not appreciated the comments and false accusations towards vita written up by some of you after she pointed out the obvious reason why denise got (predictably) banned. 
denise, knowing all you know about MO's restrictions, did you really expect your "vote for chico" post to land in the MO forum?
taking your frustration out on vita is unfair and uncalled for.

i read maltese forums for many reasons but certainly one of them is for obtaining "expert" advice when i need it. i have "known" vita through MO and AMR for all the time i have had canaille (nearly 4 years) and she has been a tremendous help, even an inspiration. i was very happy to find her at SM because i have always appreciated her knowledge, sensibility and no-nonsense approach. i have written in another post that she is a great asset to SM. i just hope she is not now a great loss to SM, thanks to - you know who you are -.
please act accordingly (or not). 
a little respect and civility never hurt anyone.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by suzanne_@Dec 8 2004, 04:36 PM
> *no-nonsense approach. <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21366*


[/QUOTE]


that "no-nonsense" part made me laugh..ONLY because it was in the middle of the giggle-fest...ha ha...
ONLY funny b/c of where it was...k???? No harm meant...not being rude...just made me "giggle" in the middle of your serious post...because it was in the middle of all our nonsense...







There are several people on here that are of the "no-nonsense" type...and then there are Buttercloud and Mee!!!!




























Ha Ha...it takes all types to make a well rounded group...we have them here... :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by suzanne_@Dec 8 2004, 04:36 PM
> *sorry to cut into the giggle festival (please feel free to resume following this post) but i need to vent too.
> i have not appreciated the comments and false accusations towards vita written up by some of you after she pointed out the obvious reason why denise got (predictably) banned.
> denise, knowing all you know about MO's restrictions, did you really expect your "vote for chico" post to land in the MO forum?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I am the person who recommeded SM to Vita. I always enjoyed her knowledgable posts on MO and on AMR and knew she would be a valuable asset to SM. I had hoped that we could reciprocate by providing useful information for her, as well. 

I have always thought Vita's posts were polite, respectful, level headed, and knowledgable. Like Suzanne, I also, feel the personal attack against her was uncalled for.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i get my smilies from http://www.smileycentral.com/ u download this thing and you can search for smilies its great heres a devil one for ya:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 8 2004, 04:55 PM
> *i get my smilies from http://www.smileycentral.com/  u download this thing and you can search for smilies its great  heres a devil one for ya:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Lady M.... do you get a lot of pop ups with Smiley Central? When I went to the site and read the user agreement it said I would have to download their toolbar and I would be served up advertisements..... ?? So, I bailed....


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey dear friends...thanks for the support..I really appreciate it..However,I can't get behind the reason I would need support because I have posted something truthful and honest on this forum. No matter what you might say about MO ...I have posted there for over 5 years and was NEVER attacked..banned for a period of time...but never attacked by posters. Who knows ,perhaps that was due to the ubiquitous moderators over there who over the years probably have deleted posts (mine included)because they found them not to be "in the spirit of the forum."

Many "new" posters here are from the AMR forum. You are lucky to have those people here. As a group they are dedicated maltese owners, active in Rescue and a veritable deep well of knowledge about the issues of health, behavior, training and just loving thse amazing dogs. That forum had the most positive vibe. As a group you can only hope that as the site develops it achieves that level and those people choose to keep posting here.

I have sent Joe a note explaining why I am asking him to remove my name from the membership list here. I certainly give Joe permission to share that with you.

For those of you who are saying...good riddance to bad rubbish...right about now...so be it. If there is anyone out there who is not.....perhaps you will agree with this thought...Joe has provided you with a forum that can grow , spread the word about Maltese Rescue and be a help to every one of you and your little ones...cherish and respect it.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 8 2004, 04:57 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lady M.... do you get a lot of pop ups with Smiley Central? When I went to the site and read the user agreement it said I would have to download their toolbar and I would be served up advertisements..... ?? So, I bailed....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21376
[/B][/QUOTE]
i dont have n e pop ups but my google blocks pop ups when i use the window for smilies there is an advertisement at the bottom but i didnt notice it until u asked and i went to look.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 8 2004, 04:55 PM
> *i get my smilies from http://www.smileycentral.com/  u download this thing and you can search for smilies its great  heres a devil one for ya:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I just did it...but I cant get one to post...hold on, let me try again...

Can't do it...GRRRR,...how do you get it into the post????????


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vita_@Dec 7 2004, 09:47 PM
> *Well, if you read the user agreement on Maltese Only it is pretty clear that posting other websites is not permitted. What did you expect would happen if you solicted votes for your Maltese for another site?
> Just enjoy this forum and get on with things! LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21159*


[/QUOTE]
OK , lets get something straight we as people are ALLOWED to vent here which i was doing by the way. You feel the need to be condsending ''Wee, if you read the user agreement............. All i was doing was being excited chico was in a contest no need to kick me when im down . I have been at mo for a while as well and he do alot of the between the lines nonsence which i feel is uncalled for ,then you did it to me . you could have said sorry you got banned denise i know they are strict over there and it states you can poat a site at mo ,it would have been taken differently , so be honest vita ,i am allowed to react to the way i am spoken too. There is no hard feelings I am a fellow new yorker and we speak our minds ~ Denise


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

when you rt click on a smilie u like copy the html....then when you paste the html you have to delete some of it. if you paste it before you delete the extra stuff this is what it looks like: <img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_3_13.gif ' alt='Morph' border=0> delete the red part


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 8 2004, 05:45 PM
> *when you rt click on a smilie u like copy the html....then when you paste the html you have to delete some of it.  if you paste it before you delete the extra stuff this is what it looks like: <img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_3_13.gif ' alt='Morph' border=0> delete the red part
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21391*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks so much!! Can you view the smileys without downloading the toolbar?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 8 2004, 05:46 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!! Can you view the smileys without downloading the toolbar?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21392
[/B][/QUOTE]
i dont think so..i have the toolbar...u can always delete it if u dont like it


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 8 2004, 05:45 PM
> *when you rt click on a smilie u like copy the html....then when you paste the html you have to delete some of it.  if you paste it before you delete the extra stuff this is what it looks like: <img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_3_13.gif ' alt='Morph' border=0> delete the red part
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21391*


[/QUOTE]


Thanks!! Will try again...

http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_9_207.gif

I saw this under the "humor" and thought of this thread...
http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_15_3.gif


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I always refrain from any discussion about the MO forum because I have made some friends there and I also value the freedom to list sites, etc. on this forum. I think both have their place and I don't personally have a gripe with either. What I really regret is that anyone has their feelings hurt. We should all be able to disagree while respecting other people's opinions. I wish everyone would take a deep breath and get back to the business of providing constructive info about our favorite subjects. I hate discord!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Dec 8 2004, 05:50 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!! Will try again...

http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_9_207.gif

I saw this under the "humor" and thought of this thread...
http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_15_3.gif
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21394
[/B][/QUOTE]

okay now u gotta add the


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Got it to work!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Dec 8 2004, 05:50 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!! Will try again...

http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_9_207.gif

I saw this under the "humor" and thought of this thread...
http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_15_3.gif
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21394
[/B][/QUOTE]

I can't get it to work....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Just testing... seeing if I can pick them up without downloading the toolbar.....


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

gee it sure sounds complicated when i write it all out...but it isnt


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

You forgot to say to paste the http section into the IMG window.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks...im talking on the phone at the same time..i knew i left something out


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Dec 8 2004, 05:53 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









THOSE ARE MY SMILIES!!! 

How come mine didn't work?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Dec 8 2004, 04:57 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










THOSE ARE MY SMILIES!!! 

How come mine didn't work?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21403
[/B][/QUOTE]

You need to paste them into the IMG. Just like you are posting a picture. Copy the link (http into the IMG window.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Dec 8 2004, 05:57 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i love that one!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Dec 8 2004, 05:55 PM
> *You forgot to say to paste the http section into the IMG window.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21401*


[/QUOTE]


Oh...ok...let me post some new ones now...since C/K mom STOLE mine..he he...just kidding...

Ok-just to help break up the drama here and make everyone smile a little...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yay u did it! isnt smilie central great!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I am hooked!!! That is TOOO fun...there are millions of choices!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here is the KING!!! Not a huge fan...but still cute...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

lol...glad i could bring fun to this post!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

Smiley central says it doesnt support MAC !!!!!

ARGH !!!!

i'll just use the smileys ive got from SM

:new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: 

JOE we need more smilies !!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Just means I will spend WAY too much time on here and email playing with smilies...










Can't believe they had my NAME!!! Spelled correctly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww that reindeer one must be new...they add new ones all the time! sorry mee...i will have to find you a smilie place


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

they have mine spelled right too...that NEVER happens!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> I wonder if Joe realizes how GOOFY we act sometimes.[/B]


ummm, yep














you girls crack me up forsure

*but on a serious note*

this is where being the owner of a site is hard sometimes, I want the right of freedom of speech to be exercised here, I want links and sites to be posted, products to be mentioned and recommended, I want the gallery to over fill, i want us to grow, however, I dont want members to leave and it has upset me that vita feels she has lost her place here, vita I hope you will reconsider, there is a lot of discussion of MO only here, she and anyone else are also welcome to express their opinions, facts and even defend MO only if they want, if thats not allowed then we are no better than them, vita posted a factual statement in this thread, not something that should have been met with scorn but I also would like vita to realize alot of people have been "burned" by MO and will have some opinions of their own, all that aside each and every member here has something to bring to the forum and the last thing I want to see is people thinking they dont

do I agree with the way Jay runs his site, NO, do I think it is a model for success, NO, but it is his site, he has the right to run it the way he wishes, we only bring him more exposure by talking about it, I say let it die and we enjoy our forum here and enjoy watching it grow, I think vita has alluded to this herself but I know MO will always be talked about here at the same time

I guess what I am saying is I really dont have a point







and I'm just babbleing, lets just have fun and make this a great site to be a part of, for everyone


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Dec 8 2004, 06:11 PM
> *JOE we need more smilies !!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

haha, you need a new PC







i do need to work on that smiley thing dont I


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well said joe!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

mee try this place http://www.mazeguy.net/smilies.html


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Dec 8 2004, 06:26 PM
> *this is where being the owner of a site is hard sometimes, I want the right of freedom of speech to be exercised here, I want links and sites to be posted, products to be mentioned and recommended, I want the gallery to over fill, i want us to grow, however, I dont want members to leave and it has upset me that vita feels she has lost her place here, vita I hope you will reconsider, there is a lot of discussion of MO only here, she and anyone else are also welcome to express their opinions, facts and even defend MO only if they want, if thats not allowed then we are no better than them, vita posted a factual statement in this thread, not something that should have been met with scorn but I also would like vita to realize alot of people have been "burned" by MO and will have some opinions of their own, all that aside each and every member here has something to bring to the forum and the last thing I want to see is people thinking they dont
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21422*


[/QUOTE]

Joe .... well said.... I think if we are all remember to be respectful of each other, that can go a long way toward peace on this site. Snide remarks are very hurtful to the receiver of them. There is a saying that I heard as a child that has stuck with me....
"Talking is a great responsibility.... words can create or crush."


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i totally understand where denise is coming from. i dont need someone posting every time someone is banned "jay has his rules, follow them, you wont get banned".


THATS THE PROBLEM. his rules are ridiculous. and eventhough thats a fact...he has rules and he's anal about them---you dont have to say it over and over again when someone is upset.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Dec 8 2004, 06:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, you need a new PC







i do need to work on that smiley thing dont I
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21424
[/B][/QUOTE]































i do have a pc but its stupid, i cant even make the ethernet card to work and i cant connect to the internet anywayz

but i love my mac..macs are cooool ~








but then most of the ppl here are pc ppl and u can download the smilies from that smileycentral website !!!

lucky ducks !!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 8 2004, 06:37 PM
> *mee try this place http://www.mazeguy.net/smilies.html
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21431*


[/QUOTE]

i dont know what to do in that webpage ~
what am i supposed to be doing???









sorry, can u please teach me..???


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well u right click and save the pic the u insert it like u would a pic...i guess that is complicated but joe can download those and add them to the forum


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico_@Dec 8 2004, 05:41 PM
> *OK , lets get something straight we as people are ALLOWED to vent here which i was doing by the way. You feel the need to be condsending ''Wee, if you read the user agreement............. All i was doing was being excited chico was in a contest no need to kick me when im down . I have been at mo for a while as well and he do alot of the between the lines nonsence which i feel is uncalled for ,then you did it to me . you could have said sorry you got banned denise i know they are strict over there and it states you can poat a site at mo ,it would have been taken differently , so be honest vita ,i am allowed to react to the way i am spoken too. There is no hard feelings I am a fellow new yorker and we speak our minds ~ Denise
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21390*


[/QUOTE]

denise you are right, we as people are allowed to vent. we as people are also allowed to admit to mistakes.
your first mistake was thinking you would get away with posting a website on MO.
your second mistake was chastising vita for pointing out your first mistake. 
your third mistake is not being accountable for your 2 previous mistakes.
the result of your mistakes: the loss of a very valuable poster to this growing forum. a very selfish act, thank you very much.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i think we need a group hug


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

uhoh joe has gone to the smilies!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Dec 8 2004, 06:29 PM
> *i think we need a group hug
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Do you have cooties? I don't hug people with cooties!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by suzanne+Dec 8 2004, 07:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


denise you are right, we as people are allowed to vent. we as people are also allowed to admit to mistakes.
your first mistake was thinking you would get away with posting a website on MO.
your second mistake was chastising vita for pointing out your first mistake. 
your third mistake is not being accountable for your 2 previous mistakes.
the result of your mistakes: the loss of a very valuable poster to this growing forum. a very selfish act, thank you very much.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21448
[/B][/QUOTE]
hey susanne ,go to mo you will fit right in . -_-


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

okay i think we need another hug


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Suzanne, I enjoy having you as a member of SM. Just wanted you to know this.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Dec 8 2004, 08:30 PM
> *Suzanne, I enjoy having you as a member of SM. Just wanted you to know this.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21473*


[/QUOTE]
Holy cow i feel like i am in high school! All i was doing was venting vita decided to correct me i am not her child so she caused the problem not me and suzanne you dont need to point fingers at anyone . be nice would you sher ~ like you i was venting by being ban and i get vita charming me with IF you read the rules do you think that was called for? i dont there isnt any us against them ,its the air of mo i dont care for this is a great group lets keep it that way


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

i totally agree!









> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Dec 8 2004, 08:59 PM
> *Denise, please could we drop it?  We will BECOME no better than mo if we start attacking each other.  It's in the past.  It's over.  Forget about it.  In the grand scheme of life it means absolutely nothing and choosing the next cute outfit for our dogs is infinitely more important.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21486*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico_@Dec 8 2004, 08:19 PM
> *hey susanne ,go to mo you will fit right in .  -_-
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21468*


[/QUOTE]

ok, i will be the bad guy here since my group hug didnt work, comments like the above are not needed, come on everyone, whats the point in acting this way? there isnt one, Suzanne, i will appologize to you on my behalf

I hate to say it, but I'm closing this thread


----------

